# FREEBIE BRINKMANN SMOKER



## Timlarmer (Apr 1, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right place for this but here goes..... although I’m new to the whole smoking game and I have a Char-Griller Smokin champ that I will use as my main smoker , a friend of mine was gonna throw this away so I couldn’t resist and now it’s at my house.   Is this something worth using or can it be modified to be a better smoker (possibly converting to propane, maybe as I love to tinker with projects ) ?? Or is it even worth wasting my time with it ? Thank you for ANY input on this possible project ... here’s a couple pics


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2018)

Yea, I'd convert it to propane, line it with hardi board and use it for smoking sausages. You won't need maybe 9,000BTU's to heat it 100~170*.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 1, 2018)

I would definitely keep it.  Propane would be a good choice


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 1, 2018)

Or you could use it a cold smoker.

Chris


----------



## Timlarmer (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks guys I was hoping it was something worth tinkering with  


 indaswamp
 ... what is this Hardi board you speak of ?? Where would something like this be available ? Home Depot / LOWES possibly ? Or is it more of a specialty item ?  Thanks so much


----------



## Timlarmer (Apr 1, 2018)

Also ... would a smoker like this be good for let’s say bacon wrapped jalapeños stuffed with cheese ?? Since I would imagine stuff like that wouldn’t need a high heat.  Thanks again


----------



## Timlarmer (Apr 1, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Or you could use it a cold smoker.
> 
> Chris


I’ll need to look into this.  (Being a noob Im not familiar with “ cold “ smoking Thanks


----------



## tktplz (Apr 1, 2018)

Be careful, the legs break easily. Besides that, it should work well with propane.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 2, 2018)

_ "Is this something worth using or can it be modified to be a better smoker (possibly converting to propane, maybe as I love to tinker with projects ) ?? Or is it even worth wasting my time with it ? "
_
It is definitely worth keeping. I recently got hands on a brand new MasterBilt propane smoker very cheap and did some serious (but easy) mods to it. the MasterBilt is virtually identical to yours. The biggest difference is that the one i got was already set up to run propane. Converting yours is very easy though. Mine was set up primarily for smoking sausage but can be used for anything. this should get you started and answer some questions. The Hardi Backer is available at any decent hardware or lumber  store. Here is a link to the post I put up for others to read.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sausage-smoker-w-heavy-mods-a-good-read-w-pics.272795/

Robert


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 2, 2018)

If you had a charcoal grate in place of the pan that would be nice to use. A charcoal basket elevated 3 inches higher than the bottom ash catcher or drip pan under it..  seal up the leaks and your in business.(door leaks).


----------



## Timlarmer (Apr 2, 2018)

Good to know tktplz.  I’ll keep an eye on them Thanks


----------



## Timlarmer (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks guys for some great info.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 2, 2018)

Classic of Brinkman smokers, yours has the charcoal pan, and the water pan, then two racks.
I have the round version, or UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker).
I got the 1500 watt electric element for mine in the last century. Almost never used it, then began using it after I grafted a Bradley Smoke Generator into mine. Bradley pucks became made of gold and only orderable, not available anywhere. So, it was time to change.

I got an MES 30 for what it is, then removed everything but the heater and control, and added a Mod so the smoke is made outside, and the MES 30 is simply a smoker/oven.
Given your Brinkman, I would still go electric for it's infinite variable heat control, do an AMNPS for smoke, and enjoy!
If you think you might want to do cold/low temperature smoking, the heating could be as simple as an electric hot plate, and something like an Inkbird temperature control.

I chose my Inkbird temperature control so I could use it as a Sous Vide control with a small crock pot, as well as a low temperature control for cold smoking Salmon, and nuts, low temp stuff in my MES 30.
It also runs a fan during the cooling cycle to keep my smoke cooled from my Mod box. I just use a Box fan.

For over 50 years I've done smoking. This MES 30 is the first time I ever bought a "smoker". Then I had to make it work for me.
I have a gas BBQ for that, BBQ'ing. But when smoking, my goal is smoking, not so much an outdoor oven.
Now I can range from cold smoking at overnight lows, up to MES max of 275°, as an outdoor oven.


----------



## kawboy (Apr 2, 2018)

Almost identical to mine. I fabricated a bigger fire basket. Works wonderful as is now.


----------



## Timlarmer (Apr 4, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> If you had a charcoal grate in place of the pan that would be nice to use. A charcoal basket elevated 3 inches higher than the bottom ash catcher or drip pan under it..  seal up the leaks and your in business.(door leaks).
> View attachment 359360


So at the risk of sounding dumb ... where would the the basket go exactly ? And would this basket sit on the charcoal grate your talking about ? The way I’m pictureing this in my mind wouldn’t  leave much cooking space.  Sorry for the dumb question as this is all new to me  ... also thank you for the time


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 4, 2018)

Timlarmer said:


> So at the risk of sounding dumb ... where would the the basket go exactly ? And would this basket sit on the charcoal grate your talking about ? The way I’m pictureing this in my mind wouldn’t  leave much cooking space.  Sorry for the dumb question as this is all new to me  ... also thank you for the time



Charcoal basket just goes in under the water pan in place of your existing charcoal pan.  Only needs a little space under it for ashes to fall .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 5, 2018)

Timlarmer said:


> So at the risk of sounding dumb ... where would the the basket go exactly ? And would this basket sit on the charcoal grate your talking about ? The way I’m pictureing this in my mind wouldn’t  leave much cooking space.  Sorry for the dumb question as this is all new to me  ... also thank you for the time




Video for ya. :D


----------



## kawboy (Apr 5, 2018)

Sure glad I didn't watch the video before buying mine! I've put out some good food out on mine. I agree about the coal basket, I fabricated a 12"x12" basket. I just cut my ribs in half, works fine.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 5, 2018)

Got to love those "Ghetto Hangers" he put into it. LOL!
I still think it's better than no box.

PS: I have these "S" hooks I got a box of way back. (Hardware, if I need one, I'll get 100, if I need some screws, I get a big box.)
Anyhow, I use them lots of places. And I had several hanging on the side of my gas pit. Well, me being me, several migrated into my MES 30 to prepare it for hanging treats from the top rack. (Like sausages... ;) )


----------



## Timlarmer (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks guys for the replies ... some good info


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## SonnyE (Apr 5, 2018)

Johnny, You Da Man with these little charcoal cookers!
My little UDS is sitting lonesome beside the house under a 55 gallon drum cover.
And I've been wondering about charcoal and chunks or chips for some Que, kind of a small step back, if you will. Cover the Bradley wound with some flashing, get back to basics. A trip down memory lane.
If nothing else, just the aroma of charcoal and smoke. :rolleyes:


----------

